# Louisiana Limits Fill the Freezer Part 3



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

The fun continues on Sabine Lake with limits of trout daily. When the seas allow it, the jetties fishing is fantastic.

Tropical storm Barry pushed some nice green water into the lake and the trout followed.

Remember, other guides will take you fishing, Captain Marty will take you CATCHING!!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Drop off a few here plz


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Marty is cutting me 15% off on our catch & release trip next month for TTT-ing his threads for optimal advertising purposes!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Marty is cutting me 15% off on our catch & release trip next month for TTT-ing his threads for optimal advertising purposes!


i just spoke with cpt Marty, and we agreed to ban you from the Louisiana limits massacre. that means your stuck at the jetties in your secret honey hole. :dance:sad_smiles:cheers::rybka::texasflag


----------

